# 7-16Oz Party Cups Micro Grow Journal



## Sixx (May 4, 2011)

Dropped 7 seeds in a glass of Ph'd water about 2 weeks ago...maybe a bit longer. A day later they went into a paper towel and a ziplock for a couple days... All 7 cracked, and were sowed into MG Seed Starter in half full 16Oz cups. As they grew the first week I slowly added soil to fill the cups to about 85-90% full. Saturated the soil and let drain for at least an hour in the sink.
 I just gave them there first dose of nutes about 5 days ago and they seem to be doing fine.
They have been under 8 26W 6500K CFLs in my new DIY CFL light fixture.
Speaking of that...I added a piece of glass to that fixture, and I recently read somewhere that the glass "eats" some of the lumens... Is this true, and if so how much light is lost ?? Would I be better off just removing the glass ?

I'll post a better pic of the light in another post later if need be.

Anyway... I still have plenty of GH FloraNova 1 part grow and bloom I used in my Hydro grows...Can I just use that to water in soil too... I read somewhere the doseage will have to be lighter as I will be watering more frequently in the 16Oz cups.
Here they are...


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

looks pretty good mate, I like your light setup  What strain are you growing?


----------



## Sixx (May 4, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> looks pretty good mate, I like your light setup  What strain are you growing?


Oh Duhhh... Sorry  Strain unknown... bagseed.
These seeds came from a bag of reggie... However... This reggie was exceptionally good for being seeded... So I kept the seeds and said I would grow some of these one day. This is that day. As this is basically an experimental grow, and technically only my 3rd grow I didnt want to use any of the beans from the Attitude Promo. I will start with those hopefully end of this month when the current grow in flower is done.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

My first grow, I just finished was bagseed, and my summer grow is also going to be bag seed, until I can get my method down right. Then Ill get some quality seeds :aok: mojo mate


----------



## Sixx (May 4, 2011)

Right on... Thx fo da Mojo.
Hoping some others with experience in similiar grows will pop in and help me along... I hear these micro grows are a PITA... I used to complain about changing the water in my 5Gal DWC's... My setup was not the most convenient... Now watering is easy... except I hear I will be watering twice a day in these cups during flower. This should be fun.


----------



## jesuse (May 5, 2011)

looks sweet six.    im grabing a stooll!   how long do you plan on veging for and do you transplant at any point or are they in the cups for the full ride??  iv got lots ay auto beans and might do similer!! is 16oz cups like big mic ds  cups???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2011)

Keep a close eye out for hermies, as you are using bagseed.

I do have to say that I do not understand deliberately decreasing your yield potential when you have plenty of room to put them in decent sized pots....


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

:yeahthat: if you have the room, your plants would thank you if you gave em more space


----------



## Sixx (May 6, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Keep a close eye out for hermies, as you are using bagseed.
> 
> I do have to say that I do not understand deliberately decreasing your yield potential when you have plenty of room to put them in decent sized pots....


Like I said this is really more of  an experiment than anything else... and when you say "decent"... could you be a bit more specific  I do have some 8Quart pots... But I really dont have the room to pot all 7 as my actual grow box is full.. I started these in hopes of putting them to flower at the same time I chop the big girls.


----------



## Sixx (May 6, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> looks sweet six.    im grabing a stooll!   how long do you plan on veging for and do you transplant at any point or are they in the cups for the full ride??  iv got lots ay auto beans and might do similer!! is 16oz cups like big mic ds  cups???


Originally I planned on going to 12/12 ASAP... like 8-10 inches. and yes the plan was do the entire grow in the 16Oz cups...I have to be honest now.. Im having 2nd thoughts.... Im considering transplanting 3 or 4 into something a bit bigger and getting rid of the cups.... Or I might just start one of my Freebies ( Considering the Fem'd SAGE ) to clone


----------



## frankcos (May 7, 2011)

Try 2 liter soda bottles. I have a few in them now in flower. They aren't very big but they are what I would expect from a 2 liter bottle.They don't take up much room at all. Green Mojo to the experiment.


----------



## Sixx (May 7, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Try 2 liter soda bottles. I have a few in them now in flower. They aren't very big but they are what I would expect from a 2 liter bottle.They don't take up much room at all. Green Mojo to the experiment.



I have heard of people using 2 liter pop bottles before...Do you just cut off the very top, where you would screw on the cap ??


----------



## frankcos (May 8, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> I have heard of people using 2 liter pop bottles before...Do you just cut off the very top, where you would screw on the cap ??


Yeah I just cut where the bottle starts to widen out.


----------



## Sixx (May 9, 2011)

Heres a quick update....I think I have the Ph in a "reasonable" range now as they appear to look a little better than they did last week. Still curling down some though. I ordered a Digital Milwaukee Ph600 last night, so we will find out soon enough.
I trashed the worst looking one, and looked at the roots... From my limited experience the roots looked good. Nice and white, and I think rootbound already as I saw roots all over the place when I removed it from the cup.
Heres a couple current pics.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 10, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> I have heard of people using 2 liter pop bottles before...Do you just cut off the very top, where you would screw on the cap ??


  I have heard that the roots don't really like light so you may want to wrap the bottles with someting to block the light if you go this route.  i do have to add that your babies are looking very nice and healthy.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sixx (May 10, 2011)

I hope nobody was really excited about seeing them grow in those 16Oz cups like I originally planned. I transplanted 5 of them, and trashed one that looked really sick, and deformed. I gonna try some LST in moderation to ensure I dont run into heighth issues during flower like I have in the past.
 Soil is FFOF, I added some fine Garden Lime, and Perlite... Hit them with a very good watering laced with a low dose of Root66, and Magical... Temps are averaging 75 Humidity 55ish, and as you can see I did away with the pop can reflectors as I think the aluminum cans were collecting heat and actually making the grow area a little warmer than with the mylar lined roof I swapped in place of them. I like it better this way... Not loosing light up to the ceiling.
Heres current pics... These are 25 days old from seed today.


----------



## jesuse (May 10, 2011)

looks sweet six im sure they will like ther new home beter budy,,,, how long you plan veging for??


----------



## Sixx (May 11, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> looks sweet six im sure they will like ther new home beter budy,,,, how long you plan veging for??


Not sure exactly, as this is my first grow in soil, and also my first time trying some LST. 3-4 more weeks at most.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

They look nice Sixx. Good for you.


----------



## Sixx (May 13, 2011)

A couple days ago I gave them all there first bend...
Did I do it right ??
Oh and I received my digital Ph meter today.
Heres a couple pics of there LST so far.


----------

